

Wakemate Blog - Final Wristbands - rodh257
http://blog.wakemate.com/2010/08/10/final-wristbands-3/

======
redorb
Please for the love of god update your homepage image; it still shows a
product that is a magnitude of different than the shipping product.

~~~
pvg
_a magnitude of different_

You probably meant something in English here.

------
whatusername
I did notice that wakemate/paypal charged my credit card this week... I guess
that means that you'd better be damn close to shipping these.

~~~
tdavis
You were charged. That it was a negative amount is a worthwhile distinction.

<http://blog.wakemate.com/2010/08/06/paypal-refunds-complete/>

If that isn't the case, PayPal is stealing from you. Though we are pretty damn
close, regardless.

~~~
whatusername
My apologies - I spoke in haste. Yes - I got my refund. I'd only glanced at my
CC statement - and noticed wakemate in passing - and assumed it was a new
charge.

(On a somewhat related note (and I'm not holding this against you at all) --
technically I'm down 30 cents on wakemate. Paypal initially charged me $5.61
AUD and then refunded my $5.31 AUD. I realise that it's $5 US both times -
just thought it was worth mentioning)

------
MoreMoschops
I browsed through half-a-dozen pages, including "How it works" and "Product
Tour" looking for the phone hardware and software requirements. No sign of
them. I am not going to buy something without this information, and you have
not made it easy to find.

------
jaredstenquist
<http://www.wakemate.com/tour/> is broken FYI - tried in Chrome and Firefox.
There is no ability to move through the slides.

Besides that this looks like a great product.

------
davidu
Stop giving me updates. Ship me my product.

You are terrible. Seriously.

I'm not entirely convinced I haven't been suckered into buying into some giant
fraud and there is no product.

~~~
dcurtis
Come on. Hardware is hard. They've clearly made a huge amount of progress
recently, and I'm glad to see them update the blog. That doesn't excuse their
pretty bad communication over the past few months, but they're a small startup
and they're learning. They're improving. They're iterating.

If any group of people should be able to give a company like Wakemate some
slack, it's HN.

~~~
stingraycharles
"If any group of people should be able to give a company like Wakemate some
slack, it's HN."

I'm really surprised by a lot of HN'ers reactions on this Wakemate thing
indeed. What is it that makes many HN'ers so upset about this? What makes this
so different than, for example, the Diaspora guys, who generally get sympathy
from the HN community?

~~~
kilian
The Diaspora guys, so far, haven't taken pre-orders and then had a half-year
delay.

But the thing most people are annoyed with were the lack of updates. Delays
are o.k. if you know there is progress. Except we didn't know for a long, long
time.

They are doing much better right now, and I'm still as excited to get my
Wakemate :)

~~~
bjplink
Right, instead the Diaspora guys took $200,000 of everyone's money then went
into hiding. That's way better...

~~~
kilian
You pre-ordered to _buy_ a wakemate, you _donated_ to support Diaspora, that's
a vital difference.

------
huhtenberg
It has a simplicity of an Apple product, but not its polish. Yes, the wrinkles
need fixin' to be perfect :)

~~~
clewiston
i am sorry we are not as perfect as Apple. yet.

